# 2019 WMA Hunt Results



## oldfatbubba (Dec 16, 2018)

I've compiled all 2018 WMA hunt results posted by the DNR (so far) into an Excel pivot table report for review.  
Follow this LINK to the report. 

Regards,
Bubba:


----------



## oldfatbubba (Dec 23, 2018)

report updated through Dec 23...


----------



## tonyrittenhouse (Dec 23, 2018)

I just looked at your numbers for the Johns Mtn. hunt for the number of hunters. I know these numbers are way off because I stopped by the check station to see what was killed and how many hunters had signed in. The number of hunters are off because they are not counting the people who signed in on line for the hunt. I actually kept count of the number of hunters signed in on the paper sheets at the check station and this looks about correct for that number. But for myself and 4 other hunters that I know that signed in on line are not being counted in that number and there is no telling how many other hunters who signed in on line are not being counted. By not counting all the hunters this will inflate the success rate.


----------



## GTHunter (Jun 18, 2019)

oldfatbubba said:


> I've compiled all 2018 WMA hunt results posted by the DNR (so far) into an Excel pivot table report for review.
> Follow this LINK to the report.
> 
> Regards,
> Bubba:



Bubba, that link no longer works. Is there anywhere else on the web to see a compiled list of WMA results?


----------



## oldfatbubba (Jun 18, 2019)

Darn!!!! Its been Deleted!!!!  Is there someone that has a copy of my file???

Edit:  I found it!


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jun 18, 2019)

GTHunter said:


> Bubba, that link no longer works. Is there anywhere else on the web to see a compiled list of WMA results?



https://gamecheckresults.gooutdoorsgeorgia.com/?reportId=348


----------



## oldfatbubba (Jun 18, 2019)

GTHunter - I really wish the gamecheck system provided the number of hunters.  

CLICK HERE for the report that I've been managing for several years, which summarizes success rates for each Georgia WMA


----------



## GTHunter (Jun 19, 2019)

Perfect. Thanks guys!


----------

